# About to start a tablet install -- anything missing here?



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the plan!

I have a 2007 G35 sedan. It comes with a 7" screen that -- at least for now -- can't be removed, since it's also the display for HVAC and some system controls. Here's what the interior looks like:









The car comes with a full set analog inputs (audio and composite video) in the center console. That's how I'll get the tablet video to display.

The tablet I'm looking at is the Ainol Novo 7 Fire. The idea is to disassemble the digitizer/touch overlay from the LCD panel (or just purchase a replacement for ~$30) and mount that over the stock screen. Then hack together an extension cable for the digitizer so the tablet hardware can be placed in the glove box. That should handle the majority of input.

The tablet has HDMI output, so video will be run through composite converter. I should be able to get USB audio out as well, so a separate USB DAC is in the plans. The Joycon EXR interface should allow me to retain the steering wheel controls.

I think I've got all the bases covered, and that should allow me to replace the stock AV functionality that I actually use, without sacrificing the overlaid system info. Anything I've missed or potential problems to be aware of?


----------



## EliteEmerz (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been doing research and messing around with tablets lately. I hate to admit this but you should shoot for one you can buy at a retailer, just incase it has some issues.

I just picked up an Acer Iconia A500 tablet for cheap, and it turned out to be a huge headache. I'm going to shoot for an Asus Transformer next.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

The tablet isn't my first choice, but the world isn't a perfect place. I'd have really liked to use a Nexus 7, but it can't output video, so it's out. Second choice was an Android stick, but I couldn't find a 7" multitouch overlay anywhere that I had any confidence in, so those are out.

Of the choices out there, the Ainol's not a terrible piece of kit: HDMI out and USB, micro-SD, and a dedicated power port (remember those!?) should make installation easier and replacement overlays are easy to come by. Of the cheapo Chinese brands, they're a little better regarded and have some development community activity. And I'll be tearing it apart anyway, so returning to a retailer isn't gonna be an option.


----------



## EliteEmerz (Feb 8, 2013)

charliekwin said:


> The tablet isn't my first choice, but the world isn't a perfect place. I'd have really liked to use a Nexus 7, but it can't output video, so it's out. Second choice was an Android stick, but I couldn't find a 7" multitouch overlay anywhere that I had any confidence in, so those are out.
> 
> Of the choices out there, the Ainol's not a terrible piece of kit: HDMI out and USB, micro-SD, and a dedicated power port (remember those!?) should make installation easier and replacement overlays are easy to come by. Of the cheapo Chinese brands, they're a little better regarded and have some development community activity. And I'll be tearing it apart anyway, so returning to a retailer isn't gonna be an option.


True. I expect lots of pics!!


Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

